# Target brand wooden toys?



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Any experience with the Circo brand wooden toys at Target? They are MIC, so I'm assuming its "at-your-own-risk", but I just wanted to know if anyone had any good/bad things to say about them. Dh bought a stacker there, but I'm thinking it's going to have to go back.
Thanks!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

no clue if they are circo or not, but we got some of the wooden food a few years ago...it doesn't smell as bad when first opening as melissa and doug, and years later, it still looks perfect with no chips in the paint, unlike melissa and doug...but that's all I really know.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

My target has a ton of wooden toys by Parents and I have been wondering if they are safe too. They are MIC as well.


----------



## jenmichelle99 (Jul 4, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I dont know if there is any way to find out.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

There is a site called Healthytoys.org that has a huge list of toys that contain lead as well other chemicals. I just checked and the site is down until December 3rd though, IDK why, but I wanted to let you guys know about it. You can also request that they test toys you are wondering about that aren't on their lists.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

Our Target sold some painted wooden cars, airplanes, etc. about a year ago in their cheap Spot aisle for $1 a piece. I tested them at home with my Lead Inspector kit and was pleasantly surprised that they tested negative for lead. I think I did a little car, fire engine, ambulance, helicopter, and airplane-- I was pretty careful about testing the yellow and red paint in particular, since those colors often have problems. I really recommend buying the Lead Inspector kit yourself-- it's reasonably priced and can detect levels of lead FAR below the Lead Check swabs that our health department was handing out.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetPotato* 
Our Target sold some painted wooden cars, airplanes, etc. about a year ago in their cheap Spot aisle for $1 a piece. I tested them at home with my Lead Inspector kit and was pleasantly surprised that they tested negative for lead. I think I did a little car, fire engine, ambulance, helicopter, and airplane-- I was pretty careful about testing the yellow and red paint in particular, since those colors often have problems. I really recommend buying the Lead Inspector kit yourself-- it's reasonably priced and can detect levels of lead FAR below the Lead Check swabs that our health department was handing out.

great news! i think i have all the same ones that you got


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

Those $1 toys had a very bad mold problem last year. There is a thread around here somewhere. My friend bought a bunch to give as goody bag toys at her DDs birthday party and many of them did have mold on them.

I'd be sure to check for that.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!
That healthytoys site is really great. Lots of good info there.

About the dollar toys- They did have a bad mold problem. I think there was a recall, but am not positive. I'd definitely be weary of them.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't find a thread about the mold and ours look fine... can anyone point me to some info?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetPotato* 
I can't find a thread about the mold and ours look fine... can anyone point me to some info?

I remember reading about it, but now I can't seem to find any links. I'll keep searching. Maybe someone here has saved the links from last year?


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.healthytoys.org/product.s...etmake=Parents


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tree-hugger* 
http://www.healthytoys.org/product.s...etmake=Parents

Thanks.
Wish the wood ones were listed though.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info!
I picked up 5 or 6 of them for stocking stuffers for DS1, I just checked and they show no signs of mold. I really appreciate the lead testing info too as I was a little (okay really) wary. I figured at the very least we could use them for decorations but he'll be much happier to have them as toys


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

omg, i just am checking out that safe toy site listed by pp, and a haba toy came up: the marble run! high for chromium?


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

I attempted to ask Target about their Circo brand toys just maybe a month ago or so. I asked about toy safety and fair-labour practices. I also inquired about their brand of boots they still sell even though they were tested and showed lead and arsenic, a question they ignored entirely. This is the worthless response I got,

"The safety of our guest has been, and continues to be, our first priority. For example, we realize that toy safety is top of mind for our guests. We also understand how important it is to deliver high quality merchandise at a great value.

Since Target doesn't own any manufacturing facilities, we rely upon the careful selection and education of our suppliers and vendors to meet our principles for the procurement and production of the merchandise sold in our stores.

We expect every vendor we work with to manufacture quality products and packaging that are safe and in accordance with U.S. Government Standards and Regulations. Additionally, we hold all our vendors to the standards and regulations for their specific product, beginning at the design phase which includes defining and testing to consumer use.

Whenever Target learns that a product doesn't meet U.S. Government standards or regulations, we immediately pull the item from our stores. We realize that not every guest will agree with our decision to feature products manufactured in or imported from specific foreign countries, that's why I'll be sure to share your comments with our buyers.

Anytime you have questions or want more information about our stores, products or service just give us a call at (800) 440-0680, or visit us on Target.com. Either way, we're all here to help.

Thanks for shopping with us. We'll see you again soon at Target."


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

We have used the target brand and have not seen any problems







No chipping,etc.

I think all toys now unless you make them yourself should say USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. Because even the really nice expensive ones have had recalls as well.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugosmoma* 
omg, i just am checking out that safe toy site listed by pp, and a haba toy came up: the marble run! high for chromium?

This surprised me as well, but if you look at the detail, it appears that the marble itself is the culprit.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I know the line you are talking about. My guess is that Melissa and Doug is the manufacturer. M&D is MIC as you know. Seems to have decent policies overall. They claim to have independent testing as well. The toys are identical, expect for paint colors, to the M&D. Actually a bit cheaper than the list price of M&D.


----------

